# Ski in/Ski out Whistler-Blackcomb resort?



## mindy35 (Sep 12, 2012)

Any advice as to which properties here are the nicest and most convenient??


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 12, 2012)

Powders Edge.

The units front the main gondola upload area, with the Whistler Mountain gondola entrance about 25 yards away.  The units are huge - 2 bedrooms with sleeping loft. It can sleep eight people quite comfortably.  There is a hot tub and heat room (dry sauna) in each unit.  It's my favorite Whistler ski resort.

After that, the Westin is almost next door.  The Whistler Gondola actually abuts the Westin, but it's actually a bit further walk to the gondolas.  The Westin units are newer. I believe there's also a pretty hefty daily resort charge at the Westin.

Other timeshare properties that I think qualify as ski-in/ski-out would be Aspens and Woodrun.  These are nice properties, but they are located on Blackcomb Mountain. So to get to Whistler from those properties you need to ski down to the Village, where the Whistler Gondola is located.

I believe Lake Placid Lodge in Creekside is pretty close to Creekside gondola. The disadvantage there is that Creekside only accesses Whistler Mountain.  To reach Blackcomb you need to take the gondola up Whistler Mountain, then ski down (or take the gondola down) to Whistler Village.

Note that in both early and late season, no part of Whistler Blackcomb is ski-in/ski-out due to lack of snow on the bottom of the mountain.  Base elevation at Whistler is less than 3000 feet, so there is snow on the lower mountain only during the coldest months.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't forget about the Pan Pacific as it is the closest, almost nicest, and expensive.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 12, 2012)

DazedandConfused said:


> Don't forget about the Pan Pacific as it is the closest, almost nicest, and expensive.


Are there timeshares in PanPacific?  I assumed the OP was referring to timeshare properties.


----------



## mindy35 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes I was referring to timeshares. 

We stayed at the Aspens 15 some-odd years ago when they were new. Great location. I'm sure they've been renovated a few times since then too. Are those individually owned, timeshares or just a suite hotel?

If the Westin hotel has units (that was being built last time we were there.), I don't know why they are not listed in the STarwood network. We could sure use some more good properties!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 12, 2012)

mindy35 said:


> Yes I was referring to timeshares.
> 
> We stayed at the Aspens 15 some odd years ago when they were new. Great location. I'm sure they'll been renovated a few times since then too. Are those individually owned, timeshares or just a suite hotel?
> 
> If the Westin hotel has units (that was being built last time we were there.), I don't know why they are not listed in the STarwood network. We could sure use some more good properties!


I believe Aspens is a condo project, in which some of the units were bought by what was then Whiski Jack.  

Same thing at Westin - Whiski Jack/Raintree bought some of the units in the  Westin.  That's why they wouldn't be listed in the Starwood network - the timeshares in the Westin are not owned and operated by Starwood.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 13, 2012)

What about the Worldmark Cascades (sp) Lodge or the Intrawest resort?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 13, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> What about the Worldmark Cascades (sp) Lodge or the Intrawest resort?



OP asked about ski-in/ski-out properties. Neither of those are ski-in/ski-out.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 13, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I believe there's also a pretty hefty daily resort charge at the Westin.



It was CAN$25 per day last time I was there, but I just reviewed their site again now and couldn't find any mention of it. I may call, since I have a reservation there for March... There's also contradictory info on the hotel site vs Starwood's site re Internet access... Hotel site shows basic Internet (ie. slow) as free while Starwood shows only available at a fee. IIRC, the resort fee paid for local calls, ski valet, Internet (likely, the 'basic' speed offering), etc. Last time I was there it also included parking, but now I see parking listed separately. 

I really like Starwood, but I wish they would be much more up front about these misc fees on their sites. It shouldn't require us to search or call to discover this info.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 13, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> It was CAN$25 per day last time I was there, but I just reviewed their site again now and couldn't find any mention of it. I may call, since I have a reservation there for March... There's also contradictory info on the hotel site vs Starwood's site re Internet access... Hotel site shows basic Internet (ie. slow) as free while Starwood shows only available at a fee. IIRC, the resort fee paid for local calls, ski valet, Internet (likely, the 'basic' speed offering), etc. Last time I was there it also included parking, but now I see parking listed separately.
> 
> I really like Starwood, but I wish they would be much more up front about these misc fees on their sites. It shouldn't require us to search or call to discover this info.



Westin charges Raintree members $85/night.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Sep 13, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Westin charges Raintree members $85/night.



The above fee is the main reason why we haven't stayed at the Westin since Raintree implemented this charge.  From my understanding, the $85 fee does not cover the $28/night parking fee at the hotel.


----------



## Downhill1 (Sep 19, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Westin charges Raintree members $85/night.




For timeshare owners who pay annual MFs?  They have to pay $85/night?  That seems ridiculous when hotel guests pay around a $25/night resort amenity fee.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 22, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> What about the Worldmark Cascades (sp) Lodge or the Intrawest resort?



Club Intrawest is very near the base of Blackcomb but at least a 100 yds from the lifts. 
The WM TS is not ski in at all. (At least 3 blocks from the lifts)

There are several TS in town which are a very easy walk to the base of the mountain. (less than 200 yards) Mountainside lodge & the clock tower are both less than 100 yards.

Hope this helps


----------



## slomac (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm confused.  The Westin has TS units but they are not Starwood?  What are they listed under if you wanted to do a search in II?  thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 23, 2012)

slomac said:


> I'm confused.  The Westin has TS units but they are not Starwood?  What are they listed under if you wanted to do a search in II?  thanks


The westin hotel has TS units which are owned by the Raintree/whiskiJack system. Therefore are not part of the starwood TS system. Raintree uses RCI so using II will not show them. 

In II the Club Intrawest & mountainside Lodge resorts both are very close to the lifts but not ski-in (mountainside is <50 yards & CI is <100 yards)


----------

